# UPSET with Chris Christensen products!!!!



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

Why do they have to be so gosh darn expensive?!?!?!









I just bought some shampoo, afterbath, ice on ice, white on white, and a few brushes for my maltese ...and was forced to use the credit card Mr. J doesn't know the number to so I won't get in trouble!









Where's the Wal-Mart brand when you need it? I HATE that his products are so dang good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">I am right there with you, but Chris is a famale.

At the Miami Dog Show, there was a nice vendor that had a huge set up of her products, and if you purchased a certain dollar amount of them, she would give you a "gift set" of CC Products. That was nice! 

Look for deals like that, they are around. Heck just a "few" brushs can set you back over $100.00 dollars. GOOD LUCK!

Happy New Year,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD STUFF always costs money - I am CONSTANTLY scraping the price tags off things ( Josh would have a heart attack and I'd be a murderer ) . Sarah P.S some of those price tags are tricky !!!!


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

> but Chris is a famale.[/B]



Oops how embarrassing!!


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

AMEN!







I bought Shampoo, Conditioner, Ice on Ice and WANTED some brushes... didnt want to set my monthly Chester account into the negatives though







I actually did get a little upset though, when I recieved my order, the shampoo wasnt in there!! It was on backorder and they didnt even have it on the website or send me an email or something. I got it about a week and a half later.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Why don't you do like I do.....buy the CC products in gallons. The initial costs seems







but in the long run it saves a LOT of money.


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

I think next time I will. Makes no sense in buying the small bottles!


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

dumb question, but do they ever expire, or have you ever noticed that it kind of stops working on your dog? I know that happens with humans sometimes... kinda like you build an immunity to your shampoo, I never thought about it, but I wonder if dogs can too


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> GOOD STUFF always costs money - I am CONSTANTLY scraping the price tags off things ( Josh would have a heart attack and I'd be a murderer ) . Sarah P.S some of those price tags are tricky !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










hubby's very seldom catch on


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes but sooo worth it LOL! I just gave Perri a bath tonight and he not only looks so clean and fluffy, but he smells absolutely divine! I really really like the smell of the CC Day to Day shampoo and conditioner and the Afterbath. I can't stop smelling him LOL! Anyway, I've had the regular bottles since I got them months ago, they even go to the groomer with him, and I'm still not out!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

The only thing I can say about CC products is....I don't like having to apply something and wait 10 minutes then apply something else and wait and then something else. Mia hates getting bathed as it is so to expect her to stand there with shampoo on her for 10 minutes is crazy, she's not having it. I have enough sense to wrap her in a towel during these waiting periods, but I still would rather not put her through it. The only other thing I noticed was she got very dry with the whitening shampoo, but maybe it's just her. It does smell really nice.


----------



## maltandpugs (Jan 1, 2007)

I just ordered some white on white and ice on ice! can't wait to try them on Leo!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> GOOD STUFF always costs money - I am CONSTANTLY scraping the price tags off things ( Josh would have a heart attack and I'd be a murderer ) . Sarah P.S some of those price tags are tricky !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHHA ME TOOOOOO!! LOL


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

CC products are as good as they are expensive. I finally found a source in the UK and I'm gradually building up my supply, credit card permitting







- missed the After Bath though







That'll be my January purchase


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I Love the CC products also. I have the shampoo, conditioner and Ice on Ice. oh yeah a brush also.

I have been very very luck though. I have only bought the brush at full price. I have gotten great deals on the other stuff from people who didn't like them for some reason. SO I have been VERY VERY Lucky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> The only thing I can say about CC products is....I don't like having to apply something and wait 10 minutes then apply something else and wait and then something else. Mia hates getting bathed as it is so to expect her to stand there with shampoo on her for 10 minutes is crazy, she's not having it. I have enough sense to wrap her in a towel during these waiting periods, but I still would rather not put her through it. The only other thing I noticed was she got very dry with the whitening shampoo, but maybe it's just her. It does smell really nice.[/B]


I agree. I bathe Lady weekly, but I don't like to make a half day project out of it!

I like the shampoo and conditioner's all in one. I either make my own with Pantene (or any shampoo) and Mane & Tail mixed in an applicator bottle or use All Systems 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner. I use either Ice on Ice or Bless the Beasts while I dry her so tangles aren't a problem.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

You know what's more expensive? Buying a product that doesn't work, and then trying another product that doesn't work, etc., until you have a cabinet full of products that you will never use again. I'd rather spend more and have a product that I'll actually use!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In many ways I lucky that I showed Lhasas for so long. I already have invested (and, yes, more than I would ever admit)







in all of the grooming tools that work on the Maltese.

BUT -- the shampoos, conditioners, sprays, etc. do run out and the products are different depending on the breeds and/or coat texture and/or climate.

I just received my first CC order and am anxious to try the products. If I like them (and I think I well from all the SM raves)







I'll order the larger sizes as suggested by Marj.

That's the best way to save -- even though it's still too darn expensive.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> dumb question, but do they ever expire, or have you ever noticed that it kind of stops working on your dog? I know that happens with humans sometimes... kinda like you build an immunity to your shampoo, I never thought about it, but I wonder if dogs can too[/B]


If you use the After Bath you should not ever have that problem. It strips all chemical residue left by shampoos and conditioners and leaves the hair perfectly clean. If I could only buy one product it would definitely be the After Bath. I simply love it.


----------



## Isyssmom (Oct 23, 2006)

Would someone tell me if CC has a website?


Thanks


----------

